# oregon cougar



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

My brother in law got this cougar in the woods behind his house. The little jack russel terrier was raising cain and had the cat treed..


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang I don't think id be messing with that pup he's braver than me.lol good job


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Now that's the backyard I dream of!


----------



## sleeper0715 (May 7, 2008)

You could sell that dog's pup's for serious money. Nice kill.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Intentionally running or hunting cougars with dogs in Oregon use to be illegal. That's one of the reasons I left that liberal tree hugging state. I don't think there would be a problem with the way the cat was killed in the OP though.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

actually he was in the shower when the dogs started their commotion.. my sister went to see what was up and noticed a big bushy tail in the tree.. went back and got my brother in law .. the terrier would not leave the tree.. not sure it realized how close it came to being cat food.. 

they were pretty sure there was a cat around .. last year they found a partially eaten deer stuffed up in some brush.. and early this year had the remains of a rabbit with a pile of scat in their yard.. 

his brother is gonna make a rug out it..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice big ole cat!!!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Them jack russels are some hunters... I've seen were some people bay pigs with them.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

reel_crazy said:


> actually he was in the shower when the dogs started their commotion.. my sister went to see what was up and noticed a big bushy tail in the tree.. went back and got my brother in law .. the terrier would not leave the tree.. not sure it realized how close it came to being cat food..
> 
> they were pretty sure there was a cat around .. last year they found a partially eaten deer stuffed up in some brush.. and early this year had the remains of a rabbit with a pile of scat in their yard..
> 
> his brother is gonna make a rug out it..


I figured something like that, it's all good. :thumbsup: I just wanted to let the other posters know how stupid Oregon is for not letting cougar hunting with dogs. Just because a bunch of animal and tree huggers thought it was inhumane about 10 years ago and got dog hunting banned. Now they have cougars all over the place and have been know to stalk joggers, hikers, family pets, etc. I just wish they would train them to eat the liberals that got the measure passed in the first place.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

That little dog had that huge cat treed? What a big..................no, too easy. :laughing:


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

johnf said:


> That little dog had that huge cat treed? What a big..................no, too easy. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

